# TV led 3d se Hisense se apaga



## zealot2 (Ene 20, 2019)

Buenas noches comunidad un saludo a todos. Mi esposa tiene un Tv Hisense de 42, traido de Africa, nuevo de paqute, no tiene golpes ni rayones ni nada.
Enciende y funciona perfecto, entre media hora y hasta hora y media se apaga solo, luego hay que esperar hasta dias para que vuelva a encender. El pilotico rojo funciona cuando esta apagado, o sea, supongo que esta recibiendo corriente por logica. No es extremadamente extrano, que podria ser. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2019)

Garantía nada , no ?


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 20, 2019)

Un gran saludo DOSMETROS, tu siempre me ayudas. No hermano, mi mujer lo trajo porque fue de mision a Africa, pero imposible ir de nuevo. Sera grave o sera filtros desvalorizados o algo por el estilo.?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2019)

Ok 

Cuando se apaga solo , comprobar si arranca antes si se lo desconecta de la electricidad 5 minutos.


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 20, 2019)

No ya hemos probado eso, estuvo dos meses guardado, y mi esposa lo llevo a un tecnico, sin embargo este no pudo hacer nada, porque el tv estubo andando una hora perfecto. Luego le dijo que lo levara que de esa forma no le veia ningun problema al llegar a la casa andubo otra hora y un poco mas, luego se apago, y no ha encendido mas, pero eso te repito ya lo hizo hace unos meses. Es bastante rearo, dice mi mujer, yo no estaba ahi, que sintio esta ultima vez un ruidillo, como un silvido o algo similar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2019)

O sea que queda en Standby con el led encendido y ya no reacciona mas , que modelo es a ver si conseguimos el diagrama . . . ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 21, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Qué modelo es? A ver si conseguimos el diagrama.


Según la primer imagen el modelo es K390, pero esas TV usan tarjetas chinas genéricas, por lo cual es más conveniente buscar información por modelo de tarjeta.


----------

